# Vivarium legs/feet



## ginger1 (Nov 24, 2011)

We are getting Viv exotic 4ft Vivs (stack of 3)
And are looking at the legs you can get, has anyone installed these?
I was thinking 3 sets, so the middle will be supported too.

Vivexotic Stacking Feet - Pack of 2 - Other - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

If anyone knows of any better legs or problems with these could you let me know?

Cheers
Colin & Lauren


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can use any legs. B&Q do legs from about £1.29 each.


----------



## ginger1 (Nov 24, 2011)

I did think about looking else where first,
So I think you're right, cheaper too.
Thanks


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Vivexotic sell stacks - for instance: Buy Viv Exotic Stackable Vivariums at Great Discounted Prices from Swell Reptiles


----------



## ginger1 (Nov 24, 2011)

You sir are a legend!
I had found a stack for £228, you have saved me 40 =]
Cheers

**Actually I think I shall spend the £285 and get the EX48's, perfect for the Beardie, unsure if too big for the corns and python?**


----------

